# Gonna be a war!



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I have 2 pairs of T. Maculipinnis in my 65 Gal. One pair has fry behind a flower pot. They went free swimming a couple days ago. My other pair has decided it would be a good idea for them to lay eggs inside the pot. They are doing so as we speak. 

I don't know what to expect once those fry go free swimming. I think it is going to be nasty. 

Any tips?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh my... is there anyway you could move the pot to the other side and place another pot in its place?... I would personally have no idea.. :S


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I think I may try that. Hopefully it works. I had a plan in place to move some fish around on the weekend but they have gone and ruined it


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MacFish said:


> I think I may try that. Hopefully it works. I had a plan in place to move some fish around on the weekend but they have gone and ruined it


...Does this mean I don't get the extra fish any more 

*tear*...*sob*


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes, you still get the extra male. 


Good god! This was a very nasty few hours!

I tried moving the pot to the other side of the tank. BIG mistake! The parents wouldn't leave the old spot and without the pot there to block off the other pair with fry, it was MAYHEM! I did my best to block the view but my best wasn't good enough. 

While the 2 pairs were going at it, the extra male (Pablo, this is the one your getting) decided he'd have himself a little snack. He was in the big pot chomping on the eggs! 

So, I decided it was moving day for almost every fish I have. The two 10 gal tanks with HRP fry got cleaned out. All fry are now in my 33 Gal. The HRP pair that was in the 33 Gal got moved out. I decided I was going to split them up for a while. I can't keep up with the fry! The female is in one of the 10 Gals. The male went into the 65 Gal with the original T. Mac pair, the extra T. Mac and my EBJD. Pablo, I think we need to get the extra T. Mac to you tomorrow night or this weekend at the latest. 

The 2nd T. Mac pair with their pot are temporarily in the 2nd 10 Gal. I am not holding much hope for these eggs. The parents are stressed to the max and so far don't even acknowledge the presence of the pot let alone the eggs. They will be going into the 33 gal in a few weeks once the HRP babies are gone. 

Man, this is not what I as planning on doing tonight!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awer macfish i am so sorry!! What a bummer....


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Well, as expected, they ate the eggs. Not a big issue but I guess the 10 Gal wasn't big enough even for a temporary home. The male would not leave the female alone and kept chasing and nipping at her. So, she is going into the 33 gal with the baby HRP's. I am sure I will lose a few of the smaller ones but there is about 50 in there so I should still have lots.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

hey MacFish glad to hear I'll be getting him soon 

He'll be well taken care of I promise.

I'd appreciate any information you have on him like how his personality has turned out, favourite foods, bedtime, wake up time, where he likes to hide/sleep, if he has a favourite cave, etc etc 

Do you want a pair of Botia kubotai? They're friggin beautiful- they just like the way my angelfish's fins don't move at night... and they've bitten them once too many times for my patience...

http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n88/111olbap/?action=view&current=100_4652.flv
Video of said loaches

They're approx 2.5" now but will get to 4 or so " eventually...

I've had them 8 months. They're extremely rare in this particular pattern. It rips me up inside to have to get rid of them.. I actually wanted more... but the needs of the many come first...

You can have them if you want. need to know in advance because I have to trap them in an inside-out pop bottle...


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the offer but I think I'm at full capacity now. 

As for his personality, up till now he's been the 3rd wheel so he was just trying to get out of everyones way. Now that the 2nd pair have been moved out, he seems to be a little more territorial. He even flares at my Blue Dempsey  

Food, so far he likes everything but goes nuts for frozen blood worms and brine shrimp. I've read that they get bloat easily so no over feeding and not too much high protein foods. I usually only gave them blood worms once every couple weeks. I feed Spirulina in the morning and rotate other foods at night.

Check you PM's


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Big sorry to Pablo. We couldn't hook up last night and when I got home I found the extra T. Mac (that was promised to Pablo) and my male HRP going at it big time. I had to get the T. Mac outta there. 

So, if anyone want a really nice T. Mac, head over to Big Als in Mississauaga. I dropped him off last night. I instructed the guys over there to please label him correctly and make sure he did not go into a tank with Firemouths as they will be mixed up for sure. 

The young guy that I was dealing with seemed very nice and willing to listen to what I was saying. Hopefully he passes a little of the info I told him onto who ever buys him.


----------

